# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  pare feu vista et Firefox

## pipip

Bonjour  ::D: , 

IL y 'a quelques mois de cela, j'ai bloqu les connexions sortant de mon pare feu vista, n'autorisant (sous forme de rgles) que celles que je souhaite. Tout marchait trs bien jusqu' aujourd'hui. J'ai tlcharg la version premium test (avant j'avais free) de avira et donc j'ai chang certaines rgles(le chemin ou se trouve les applications de avira : update....)  et la bizarrement je n'arrive plus  me connecter.
Dans Firefox j'ai le message 


> la connexion au serveur a t rinitialis


. J'ai donc autoris toutes les connexions sortantes et a marche  nouveau?? ::calim2::  ::calim2:: 

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que tout fonctionn avant mme avec connexions sortantes bloqu.

Si vous avez une ide merci beaucoup de m'aider ::D:  ::D:

----------

